
Tying the knot: New DNA nanostructures - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-tying-dna-nanostructures.html
======
bookofjoe
Paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-07039-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-07039-7)

